# Does Swimming hinder Muscle Growth?



## SportinStyle (Jul 12, 2004)

A trainer on another site said that swimming after working out will hinder muscle growth almost completely. Is this true?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 12, 2004)

Right after lifting weights, sure it will.  It's cardio... no different than any other kind of cardio.

 That said, have you ever seen an olympic swimmers back?  Theyve all got lat spreads that can rival ronnie.


----------



## LAM (Jul 13, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> That said, have you ever seen an olympic swimmers back?  Theyve all got lat spreads that can rival ronnie.



some of them have developed backs, most of them do not....


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 13, 2004)

It depends...I would say distance swimming definitely is not optimal.  A few sprints wouldn't hurt.  Going against conventional wisdom, I would prolly eat in between the two.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 13, 2004)

As with any cardio you shouldn't over do it.

& if you're not eating enough food on top of it, than it will definetely hinder muscle growth.

I wouldn't do it more than 3 times a week if you're trying to gain mass. I also do 15mins on the treadmill with 15sec sprints every 1-1.5mins no more than 3 times a week.

Sometimes if I swim I will only do 5-10 laps at most a session. But I don't have my own pool I can only use my buddies pool a couple of times a week.

Just make sure you eat enough food & don't over do the swimming or any cardio.


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 13, 2004)

swimming is great, that is why my lats/shoulders are really big in comparison to my arms.  I wouldn't swim to much after lifting as people earlier stated, but throwing it into you workout is a great idea.  I also find that it really helps with the breathing because you really have to focus on when to breath in and when to breath out


----------

